# Cooking Fish in Beeswax



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Would not add grease to the meal and I assume that the wax peels right off. I have lots of bees wax. I may try this as soon as I catch some walleye or yellow perch which are my best fish personally


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I have seen beeswax used in very high end baked goods as a release agent, but never as a cooking ingredient. Does he....deep fry the fish in pure beeswax? That honestly sounds awful.


----------



## Beeves4u (Dec 4, 2021)

Here is the link if I did it right


----------



## Some Bloke (Oct 16, 2021)

Well... It's a Unique Selling Point.

Wonder if he knows how low beeswax's flash temperature is - potential fire hazard.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Flash point would be a Darwin awards test and that is not bad in these times. I intend to try this when I have the right fish and then I can make some candles with the wax and give them to selected IN LAWS


----------

